# PC aufrüsten für WoW!



## N4iko (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!



Da ich in WoW extrem niedrige FPS habe, habe ich beschlossen, meinen PC aufzurüsten.

Dabei steht mir ein Budget von 500&#8364; zur Verfügung!

Nun lautet meine Frage: Welche Teile müssten ausgetauscht werden um die Leistung zu verbessern?



Hier mein System:



AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (896M

4GB DDR2 Ram

Windows 7 64 Bit

500 Watt Netzteil



Danke im Vorraus!


Edit: Es handelt sich zu 100% um ein Hardware Problem, eine ausführliche Diskussion gabs bereits hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/146903-sehr-niedrige-fps-in-wow/page__hl__Gathrok


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Dezember 2010)

Tja ich bin der Meinung die im Thread vertreten wurde. Eigentlich müsste es mit der hardware vernünftig laufen! Sicherlich nicht auf Ultra aber auf mittel sollte es funktionieren. Ich denke wenn du board und CPU austauschst sollte es erstmal reichen auch wenn in den 500 € auch eine neue Graka drin säßen. Mit was für einer Auflösung spielst du!? Ich spile mit einer 4870 auf ultra... 

Vorschläge für Board und CPU kommen sofort.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Dezember 2010)

ASRock 870Extreme 3 + 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800U CL7, AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Fertig aus. Grafikkarte reicht noch bequem aus, auch wenns nur die alte Revision ist.


----------



## N4iko (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!
Wie viel würde der Spaß denn kosten?


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2010)

_Bei anderem RAM so ca. 250€_


----------



## N4iko (13. Dezember 2010)

Dann wäre eine neue GraKa auf jeden Fall noch drin. Was würdet ihr von der hier halten?: http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-nvidia-GeFORCE-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B003DTLXII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292254620&sr=8-1

Ich hätte halt schon gerne eine mit Directx 11!


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2010)

_Klick mich!

wäre jetzt ne Idee.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Dezember 2010)

kauf dir ersteinmal das von Kyragan vorgeschlagene und schau dir die Leistung an, wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann kauf halt noch ne neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Dezember 2010)

Halte es auch für absolut unnötig Geld in eine Graka zu investieren, wenn die alte doch noch funktioniert bzw. alles top darstellen kann! Und wofür willst du eine dx11 Karte, wenn du Wow zockst!? Die Effekte sind wirklich lächerlich und bestimmt keine 150 &#8364; wert!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2010)

Das sind nicht mal DX11 Effekte, sehen für mich aus wie ne aufpoliertes DX9.


----------



## N4iko (14. Dezember 2010)

> Und wofür willst du eine dx11 Karte, wenn du Wow zockst!?



Ich würde gerne auch Call Of Duty, Assassins Creed und solche Sachen zocken. Ich hab mir bisher nur nichts davon gekauft, weil ich aufgrund der schlechten Leistung in WoW davon ausgegangen bin, dass mein Rechner es sowieso nicht packt.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klick mich!
> 
> wäre jetzt ne Idee.._



_Wäre immernoch meine Empfehlung - oder du wartest noch bis Intel seine neuen CPU's rausgehauen hat._


----------



## N4iko (14. Dezember 2010)

Okay die CPU wird gleich bestellt... Jetzt muss ich nurnoch dieses Mainboard finden.

Edit: Okay hab beides bestellt! Na hoffentlich hilft es...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du CPU und Board bestellst brauchst du zwingend auch den RAM. Empfehlen würde ich die von mir vorgeschlagenen G.Skill ECOs, vorzugsweise mit 1333 MHz(PC3-12800U).


----------



## N4iko (14. Dezember 2010)

Jo ist auch bestellt.

Dummerweise habe ich keine Ahnung wie man solche Teile einbaut ...


----------



## Palimbula (16. Dezember 2010)

Passt alles nur an einer Stelle und im Handbuch des Mainboards ist in der Regel alles gut erklärt.


----------



## N4iko (23. Dezember 2010)

Die Teile sind heute gekommen und es scheint so als hätte ich versehentlicht falsches RAM bestellt... -.-

DDR3-1333 PC3-10666 "Designed Specifically for Socket LGA1156 Intel Core i5 & i7"

Oder würde das auch mit meinem AMD laufen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Dezember 2010)

Die passen auch auf ein AMD, das designed is Schwachsinn. Wenn es DDR3 ist das passt es auf ein AM3 Board.


----------



## N4iko (23. Dezember 2010)

Gut...eine Sache wäre da noch. Undzwar habe ich zur Zeit nur einen Lüfter verbaut, da in mein Gehäuse kein zweiter passt. Wenn ich mir eine neue Grafikarte hohlen würde, bräuchte ich dann einen zweiten?


----------



## Palimbula (23. Dezember 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, hängt aber von diversen Faktoren ab.

- klimatische Bedingungen des Raums in dem PC steht
- Luftzirkulation innerhalb des Gehäuses
- Beanspruchung des Rechners


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Dezember 2010)

Was meinst du jetzt für einen Lüfter? Gehäuselüfter, CPU-Lüfter, Grafikkartenlüfter?


----------



## N4iko (23. Dezember 2010)

Gehäuselüfter!


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Dezember 2010)

Du bruachst gar keine Gehäuselüfter. Du kannst natürlich immer welche einbauen, aber notwendig sind die Teile nicht.


----------



## N4iko (23. Dezember 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis rumgefragt, doch leider hat sich niemand bereit erklärt die Teile einzubauen. Der einzige Computertechniker hier im Ort ist für die nächsten drei Wochen im Urlaub.

Ich selbst traue mich da auch nicht wirklich ran, auch wenn ich im groben weiß, was wo hin gehört...

Edit: Nehmen wir mal an, ich würde die Teile jetzt selbst einbauen, was müsste ich beachten damit nichts kaputt geht? Ein Bekannter meinte, dass man vorher die Frequenz des Prozessors im BIOS einstellen muss, damit er nicht durchbrennt. Wie genau soll das gehen? Und was meine Festplatte betrifft: Muss ich sie vorher formatieren oder Windows neu installieren?

mfg


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Dezember 2010)

Das Mainboard regelt schon, dass dein Prozessor nicht durchbrennt, keine Sorge.

Ich würde aus deinem alten case zuerst das allte mainboard von allen kabeln lösen, kannst dir ja merken/notieren welches wo hin kommt. Und dannach das mainboard mit Prozessor und CPU-Kühler (falls das da nichts hängen bleibt herausnehmen. Dann das neue Mainboard einbauen (ohne irgendwas montiert). Dann CPU raufsetzen, Ram einsetzen und den Kühler drauf. Kabel ans Mainboard anschließen (den Kühler natürlich auch ans Mb anschließen) und ab ausprobieren obs läuft.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2010)

N4iko schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis rumgefragt, doch leider hat sich niemand bereit erklärt die Teile einzubauen. Der einzige Computertechniker hier im Ort ist für die nächsten drei Wochen im Urlaub.
> 
> Ich selbst traue mich da auch nicht wirklich ran, auch wenn ich im groben weiß, was wo hin gehört...
> 
> ...



Rofl...den Bekannten würde ich nichts mehr fragen, was Computer betrifft. Den davon hat er offenkundig soviel Ahnung, wie ne Kuh vom Klavierspielen.

Wenn es eine alte Festplatte ist und du Daten drauf hast, dann gibt es zwei Szenarien: du hast nur eine Partition und muss im Installationsmenü von Windows formatieren, bevor es losgeht.
Sind es mehrere, dann reicht es, die Partition zu formatieren, auf der du Windows installieren möchtest.


----------



## N4iko (24. Dezember 2010)

Die Teile sind alle drin und es läuft wunderbar. War deutlich einfacher als ich zunächst dachte! =)
Wie sich das jetzt auf meine FPS auswirkt wird sich dann in den nächsten Tagen zeigen. Eine Frage hätte ich jetzt aber noch: Der beigelieferte CPU-Kühler ist so abartig laut, dass er unserem Staubsauger Konkurenz macht. Er läuft auf meinem Desktop mit 4700 RPM, im Spiel sogar mit 6500! Ich kann ihn mit Speedfan zwar runterregeln, allerdings fasse ich solche Dinge generell ziemlich ungern an! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ihn so einzustellen, dass er selbst entscheidet, welche Drehzahl gerade gut wäre? Die aktuellen Drehzahlen sind ja nun wirklich jenseits von gut und böse... Meine CPU ist im Moment übrigens 31°C warm, das dürfte nicht die Ursache sein, oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal ins Bios und guck dir da mal die Optionen an.
Ansonsten Kauf dir nen Scythe Mugen oder nen Alpenföhn Matterhorn

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## N4iko (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs im Bios umgestellt! Nun ist er im idle zwar nicht mehr zu hören, beim Spielen steigt er aber wieder auf seine 6500 RPM -.-

Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Kühler kaufen, die beiden von dir vorgeschlagenen würden aber leider nicht in mein 19cm breites Case passen...

Edit: Nach etwas längerem Spielen ist mir heute aufgefallen, das mein Gehäuse an der Decke ziemlich heiß wird und es irgentwie verschmort riecht! Laut Aida64 befinden sich sämtliche Temperaturen unter 60°C, außer Aux(?), welches scheinbar 120°C heiß ist!


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt müsste man halt wissen, was aux sein soll. Vielleicht werden hier auch völlig falsche Werte angezeigt, aufgrund eines nicht vorhandenen Sensors. Allerdings klingt es etwas beunruhigend, dass es verschmort riecht.
Egal, was es ist, vielleicht ja die Spannungswandler der Graka, wenn die Temps wirklich stimmen, dann hast du ein Problem.

Was hast du für ein Mainboard? Sag mal an, vielleicht lässt sich herausfinden, was das für ein Sensor bei dir sein soll.


----------



## N4iko (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe das ASRock 870Extreme 3, wie man dem restlichen Thread entnehmen kann 

Der Geruch erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Geruch meiner Carrera-Bahn... bevor sie in Flammen aufgegangen ist.

Aux steht auf jeden Fall für einen existierenden Sensor, da sich die Temperatur stetig ändert! Direkt nach dem Hochfahren ist Aux nämlich nur 60°C heiß! Nach einer Zeit werden es dann erst 120°C!

Wenn ich meinen PC aufschraube, dann ist das einzige, was wirklich sehr viel heißer ist als sonst, das Netzteil. Früher war mein Netzteil immer ziemlich kühl, jetzt glüht es richtig!



Edit: Zum Thema CPU-Kühler, würde der hier auf mein MB passen?: http://www.amazon.de/noctua-NH-DH14-K%C3%BChler-Socket1156-1366/dp/B002VKVZ1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293226168&sr=1-1


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Da dein Board keine nennenswerte Kühlkörper hat, nehme ich an, dass er passt, sofern das Gehäuse halt auch breit genug ist.

Also, irgendwie hab ich bezüglich Aux noch nichts gefunden. Viele haben da wohl einen Wert von 120° und mehr, der schlicht falsch ist, nur ändert er sich da nicht.
Im Prinzip könnte da alles mögliche drinstecken, irgendein nicht zuordbarer Sensor. Greif mal auf andere Programme zum Auslesen zurück und poste erneut. Was weiß ich, vielleicht Everest Ultimate oder HW-Monitor.


----------



## N4iko (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe zur Zeit Speedfan und Aida64(der Nachfolger von Everest), beide zeigen mir für Aux immer die selbe Temperatur an (+/- 2°C).

Und ja, sie ändert sich stetig...


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie lässt es sich nicht ermitteln, was da drinsteckt. Faktisch könnte der Sensor unter Aux alles mögliche sein. Und in den meisten Fällen zeigt er wohl Käse an. Bei 120° wäre wohl bereits schon irgendetwas in Rauch aufgegangen, wenn der Wert stimmen würde. Nimmt dieser Wert zu, wenn der Rechner unter Last steht? Also, eine deutliche Zunahme unter Last?


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2010)

120° ist Quark, das zeigt mir SpeedFan auch immer an bei AUX!
Laut google könnte es da irgendwie das Mainboard sein, aber dann würde das ding schon schmilzen hier. Also würde mir da keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## N4iko (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich halte diesen Wert auch für ziemlich unrealistisch, aber in Kombination mit diesem verschmorrten Geruch macht mir das irgentwie Angst...

Ich hatte früher eine Carrera-Bahn, welche einige Tage bevor sie abgebrannt ist, EXAKT so gerochen hat -.-

Edit: Von meinem Mainboard bis zur Seitenwand sinds gerade mal 14cm. Der Kühler würde also nicht passen. Kennt wer vielleicht einen >leisen< Kühler in dieser Größenordnung?


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist bei dir schon Wärmeleitpaste zwischen CPU und Kühler?


----------



## N4iko (25. Dezember 2010)

Selbstverständlich! oO

Der Geruch scheint aus dem Netzteil zu kommen...


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich ungesund an. Was ist das für ein Netzteil?


----------



## N4iko (25. Dezember 2010)

Ein ATX 12V 2.0
Keine Ahnung was fürn Hersteller.

Interessanter Weise riechts nur beim Spielen so. Jetzt gerade fühlt es sich kühl an und stinkt auch nicht verschmorrt...


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2010)

N4iko schrieb:


> Ein ATX 12V 2.0
> Keine Ahnung was fürn Hersteller.
> 
> Interessanter Weise riechts nur beim Spielen so. Jetzt gerade fühlt es sich kühl an und stinkt auch nicht verschmorrt...



Nen Netzteil is ja net so teuer. Hol dir einfach ein neues, z.b. bequiet 550w... wenn es schon so verschmort riecht, würde ich es einfach wechseln, sicherheitshalber.
Wenn da wirklich was durchbrennt, kannst du jedenfalls alles wegschmeißen.

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber glaub ich hab das hier: bequiet 530w naja gut sind schon 60 Euro aber bevor dir da alles abwrackt...


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht überforderst du gerade dein Netzteil und es riecht deswegen verschmort. Würde schon mal dafür sprechen, dass es nur auftritt, wenn du spielst, denn da fängt die Graka naturgemäß an, so richtig Saft zu ziehen. Welche Graka wurde denn nun verbaut? Wenn sich dein Netzteil verabschiedet, so sollte dir klar sein, dass im schlimmsten Fall andere Komponenten gleich mit das Zeitliche segnen. Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. Das kann dir sehr teuer zu stehen kommen.


----------



## N4iko (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe zur Zeit die GTX 470 drin...

Leider habe ich jetzt kein Geld für ein neues Netzteil, da ich mir soeben einen neuen CPU Kühler bestellt habe =/

Hat so ein Netzteil denn keine Sicherung?


----------



## Palimbula (25. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich hat ein Netzteil eine Sicherung, diese kann aber unter Umständen erst dann anspringen wenn es schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Tja, entweder, du gibst und mal die genauen Daten des Netzteils, sodass man es einschätzen kann, also genaue Angaben über Typ und Hersteller, oder aber genaue Angaben über Anzahl der 12V-Leitungen und wieviel Ampere sie jeweils hergeben. Und wenn du tatsächlich ein 500 Watt - Netzteil hast, dass eine GTX470 nicht packt, dann hast du ein absolutes Billigprodukt. Wenn es da zur Überspannung kommt, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Palimbula (26. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es da zur Überspannung kommt, dann gute Nacht.



Wenn er Glück hat wird er es nur riechen, wenn es blöd läuft wird er es auch sehen :O


----------



## N4iko (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein LC Power LC6550, mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. Wie kommt ihr denn darauf, dass das etwas mit meiner GraKa zu tun hat?


Ich habe jetzt mal meine FPS-Zahlen beobachtet:


Orgrimmar: Früher: 8; Jetzt: 14

Freie Welt: Früher: 30; Jetzt: 50

5er-Instanz: Früher: 40; Jetzt: 140 (!)

10er Instanz: Früher: 20; Jetzt: 100


In 25er Instanzen war ich leider noch nicht...


----------



## Palimbula (28. Dezember 2010)

Uh, LC-Power-Netzteil... in der Regel sind diese als "China-Böller" bekannt und berüchtigt. Ich selber hatte auch einmal eines im Einsatz und war damit zufrieden und es tut auch weiterhin im Rechner meiner Frau seinen Dienst. Dennoch glänzen LC-Power-Netzteile oftmals nicht mit der besten Qualität in Punkto Verarbeitung, Leistung und verwendeter Bauteile. Sofern möglich würde ich dir empfehlen das Netzteil gegen ein "Marken"-Netzteil (Seasonic, Enermax etc.) auszutauschen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Netzteile mit der Bezeichnung (ja, man findet leider mehrere) sind alle sehr schwach auf der 12V-Schiene. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass es schlicht überlastet ist und deswegen auch unter Last verschmort riecht.
Wie gesagt: ich würde das Teil nicht mehr fordern. Das ist russisches Roulett.


----------



## N4iko (28. Dezember 2010)

Leider habe ich mal so garkeine Ahnung von Netzteilen -.-

Würde dieses hier passen?: http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Power-Netzteil-530W/dp/B002JWLN5S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1293552678&sr=8-1


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, geht.


----------



## N4iko (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe soeben meinen neuen CPU-Küler eingebaut und direkt ein neues Problem: Ich habe kein Bild mehr!

Ich habe da meine CPU im Verdacht, da diese, als ich meinen alten Kühler entfernt habe, so dermaßen stark an dem Kühler klebte, dass sie, obwohl sie eingeklemmt war, direkt mit rausgerissen ist!

Nun meine Frage: Woran erkenne ich, dass meine CPU defekt ist?


----------



## Palimbula (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ein Pin abgebrochen oder die CPU gebrochen ist. Ebenfalls kann bereits ein verbogener Pin den Tod der CPU bedeuten.


----------



## N4iko (1. Januar 2011)

Das Problem hat sich irgentwie von selbst gelöst... mein PC läuft wieder ganz normal.


----------

